# Des applis comme "alternative" à keynote



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à vous, quelqu'un sait-il s'il existe des applications qui  permettent de voir sur l'ipad même (et non sur l'écran) les diapos d'une  présentation réalisée avec Keynote ? En dehors de Pdf presenter for  ipad, qu'existe-t-il ? Goodreader le fait-il lui-même ? Merci à vous pour le coup de main !


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2010)

Il y a Keynote remote pour iPhone qui fait ça, et ça doit marcher sur iPad en version doublée.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)

Merci. Je viens de trouver Conference pad qui fait exactement ce que je cherche.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Il y a aussi Projector qui projette en miroir le contenu de l'ipad, keynote compris.


----------

